# bears on johns mountain?



## bonecollector822 (Nov 13, 2012)

Are there any bears on johns mountain or pigeon mountain in northwest ga? I plan on moving to that area of the state by next summer and would like to chase after a few bears. I have never hunted in that part of the state and heard it can be quite challening with all the hills. If anyone hunts that area would you be willing to let a soon to be ex marine tag along on a scouting trip. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I plan to go up
next week for the 4 day hunt....
Anyone else ???  PM me and share scouting info.....


----------



## mtstephens18 (Nov 13, 2012)

i have found a little bear sign on both wmas.  i dont think there is really a huntable population though.   the place to go for bears is northeast georgia


----------



## chevyman10709 (Nov 14, 2012)

Go to Cohutta if you want a bear. It'll be worth your while to drive a little farther. Went up there for the October hunt and couldn't walk more than 50 feet without stepping in some bear crap


----------



## southernforce7 (Nov 15, 2012)

i agree with the 2 above me. There's bears there, but not enough to chase after. Cohutta, and just about anywhere east of there would be your best bet


----------

